# meiner Meinung nach / nach Meinung ihre Eltern



## thosecars82

Ich kenne den Ausdruck: meiner Meinung nach.

Aber, muss man die Reihenfolge des Wortes "nach" wechseln, um "en opinión de sus padres" zu übersetzen?

Ich meine, müsste man "nach Meinung ihre Eltern" statt "ihre Eltern nach" sagen?

Danke Im Voraus


----------



## baufred

thosecars82 said:


> "nach Meinung ihre*r* Eltern"


p.ej.: ... nach Meinung ihrer Eltern sollte sie es so machen ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## thosecars82

Und warum sagt man "Der amerikanischen Legende nach..." statt "nach der amerikanischen Legende"?
Ich meine, wie kann man im allgemeinen wissen, ob das Wort "nach" am Anfang oder am Ende des Dativobjektes stehen muss?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## osa_menor

Hola thosecars:

_Nach Meinung ihrer Eltern schläft  sie zu wenig. _
ist genau so richtig wie
_Der Meinung ihrer Eltern nach schläft sie zu wenig. _
Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine Stilfrage. 
Sollen z.B. die Eltern noch durch einen Nebensatz charakterisiert werden, ist die erste Variante günstiger:
_Nach Meinung ihrer Eltern, die sich Sorgen machen, schläft sie zu wenig. _
Der folgende Satz klingt nicht gut:
_Der Meinung ihrer Eltern, die sich Sorgen machen, nach schläft sie zu wenig. _


----------



## Alemanita

thosecars82 said:


> Und warum sagt man "Der amerikanischen Legende nach..." statt "nach der amerikanischen Legende"?
> Ich meine, wie kann man im allgemeinen wissen, ob das Wort "nach" am Anfang oder am Ende des Dativobjektes stehen muss?
> 
> Danke im Voraus


Zu dieser speziellen Frage vermute ich, dass man hier das "nach" hinter das Dativobjekt stellt, damit es keine Verwechslung oder Missdeutung gibt: "nach" könnte ja auch zeitlich verstanden werden im Sinne von "hinterher", während diese Verwechslung im Zusammenhang mit 'Meinung' nicht entstehen kann.


----------



## thosecars82

osa_menor said:


> Hola thosecars:
> 
> _Nach Meinung ihrer Eltern schläft  sie zu wenig. _
> ist genau so richtig wie
> _Der Meinung ihrer Eltern nach schläft sie zu wenig. _
> Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine Stilfrage.
> Sollen z.B. die Eltern noch durch einen Nebensatz charakterisiert werden, ist die erste Variante günstiger:
> _Nach Meinung ihrer Eltern, die sich Sorgen machen, schläft sie zu wenig. _
> Der folgende Satz klingt nicht gut:
> _Der Meinung ihrer Eltern, die sich Sorgen machen, nach schläft sie zu wenig. _


Vielen Dank osa_menor. Ich hatte es gefragt, denn ein Lehrer hat mir gesagt, dass "_Der Meinung ihrer Eltern nach schläft sie zu wenig. " falsch wäre. Zumindest hatte ich das von seier Erklärung verständen. Aber danke, weil ich jetzt weiss, dass beide Möglichkeiten richtig sind._


----------



## thosecars82

Alemanita said:


> Zu dieser speziellen Frage vermute ich, dass man hier das "nach" hinter das Dativobjekt stellt, damit es keine Verwechslung oder Missdeutung gibt: "nach" könnte ja auch zeitlich verstanden werden im Sinne von "hinterher", während diese Verwechslung im Zusammenhang mit 'Meinung' nicht entstehen kann.


Bitte, könnte jemand, mir eine Webseite hinweisen, in der ich alle die Präpositionen sehen könnte, die nach und vor dem Angabe stehen könnten? Ich erinnere mich, dass ich etwas von Präpositionen gelernt habe, deren Kausus abhängig von der Stelle im Satz sind. Aber ich möchte darüber noch einmal durchgehen.


----------



## Tonerl

thosecars82 said:


> Bitte, könnte jemand, mir eine Webseite hinweisen, in der ich alle die Präpositionen sehen könnte, die nach und vor dem Angabe stehen könnten?


Gib einfach bei Google:* "Präpositionen deutsch" *ein und du kannst auswählen unter Beispielen, Listen und Übungen; das wird dir bestimmt eine große Hilfe sein !

Saludos


----------

